# Louisiana Bikini Team



## Natural Citizen

FOX News anchor Sandra Smith was on the team in 2002. If they didn't win the trophy, the goshed dang rules need to be changed or something.


----------



## Crepitus

What trophy?

What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Crepitus said:


> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?



Being hawt.

She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.

Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.

I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.

You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)


----------



## Natural Citizen

Crepitus said:


> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?



It's gotta be whichever team looks the best in their bikinis. It's a team sport, there oughtta be a trophy at the end of the season. A big one, too.

This is LSU we're talking about here, so.


----------



## BlackFlag

Natural Citizen said:


> FOX News anchor Sandra Smith was on the team in 2002. If they didn't win the trophy, the goshed dang rules need to be changed or something.


Damn son.  I suppose I could put up with her yelling propaganda at me all day.


----------



## Crepitus

Marion Morrison said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hawt.
> 
> She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.
> 
> Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.
> 
> I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.
> 
> You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing with her appearance, she's very attractive, I just wanted to know what a bikini team competes at.  Where Are the matches?  Are they televised?


----------



## Papageorgio

Crepitus said:


> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?



Who cares, I'll watch.


----------



## hjmick

That girl needs to eat a burger or something...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hawt.
> 
> She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.
> 
> Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.
> 
> I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.
> 
> You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)
Click to expand...


  Those deep bayou Cajuns talk like the have shit in their mouth.


----------



## Papageorgio

If any team needs a head coach for the bikini team, I would like to apply. I'd love to handle them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> If any team needs a head coach for the bikini team, I would like to apply. I'd love to handle them.



  Fuck that!!
I want to be the fitness and massage guy!!


----------



## Intolerant

hjmick said:


> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> View attachment 247078
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...
Click to expand...


  Why the fuck did you have to do that?


----------



## Intolerant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247078
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck did you have to do that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Here she is again.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Holy Moly.


----------



## miketx

Crepitus said:


> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?


In Sweden they compete at shooting.


----------



## Natural Citizen

That must be a calendar or something.


----------



## hjmick

Intolerant said:


> View attachment 247078
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...
Click to expand...



I said "a burger" not the whole damn Burger King...


----------



## Papageorgio

Intolerant said:


> View attachment 247078
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...
Click to expand...


That is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any team needs a head coach for the bikini team, I would like to apply. I'd love to handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!
> I want to be the fitness and massage guy!!
Click to expand...


They want on the team? They massage ME!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any team needs a head coach for the bikini team, I would like to apply. I'd love to handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!
> I want to be the fitness and massage guy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want on the team? They massage ME!
Click to expand...


  You mean you want to be the owner who signs the checks.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any team needs a head coach for the bikini team, I would like to apply. I'd love to handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!
> I want to be the fitness and massage guy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want on the team? They massage ME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to be the owner who signs the checks.
Click to expand...


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!’


----------



## McRocket

hjmick said:


> That girl needs to eat a burger or something...



Are you serious? Naaaa...she looks great.

Wouldn't mind a bit of filler in the right areas of the upper torso.

But that is nitpicking...her figure is great.


----------



## Toronado3800

Natural Citizen said:


> FOX News anchor Sandra Smith was on the team in 2002. If they didn't win the trophy, the goshed dang rules need to be changed or something.



Be careful posting that on here.  Someone is gonna come by and claim both her and Michelle Obama had the same gender manipulation surgeon or something ridiculous.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hawt.
> 
> She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.
> 
> Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.
> 
> I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.
> 
> You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those deep bayou Cajuns talk like the have shit in their mouth.
Click to expand...


That wasn't deep kajun. Getting there, but not there yet.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hawt.
> 
> She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.
> 
> Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.
> 
> I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.
> 
> You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those deep bayou Cajuns talk like the have shit in their mouth.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't deep kajun. Getting there, but not there yet.
Click to expand...


Add some Cajun-only words and random French and it would be.


----------



## themirrorthief

Marion Morrison said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trophy?
> 
> What does a "bikini team" compete at anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hawt.
> 
> She could whisper Cajun sweet nothings in my ear, and I think I'd like it.
> 
> Our accents are similar, but a lot different. Ain't no Frenchies from 'round heanh.
> 
> I can understand a Cajun unless they use too much French.
> 
> You're more likely to hear Haitian Creole around these parts. (Also French-based)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those deep bayou Cajuns talk like the have shit in their mouth.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't deep kajun. Getting there, but not there yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Add some Cajun-only words and random French and it would be.
Click to expand...

that girl is super hot, have always thought so...yummi


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I like the Dillons Precision shooting Girls....
The one old lady is Jerry Miculeks wife.
 Gotta love hot chicks that have guns and know how to shoot em!!!!
And they can reload for me!!


----------

